
Show HN: Generate 2,000 REST APIs within a second - o1lab
https://medium.com/@o1lab/build-rest-apis-at-the-speed-of-your-thought-nodejs-mysql-xmysql-95a5eccbd450
======
roberdam
Awesome!, API in one step. Will be great to have a front end that can be
deployed and used as fast as xmysql

~~~
o1lab
.. This is WIP

~~~
roberdam
great!

